# air suspension



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

hi guys wats the cenus on air suspension.is it a good thing with a 3,5 ton.van towing a trailor 750kg..


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
It is one of the best additions I have made to our motorhome. We are 3850kg towing a VW golf convertible. We now do not have rear grounding problems, better stability and so steering and it helps with levelling the van both depending on the load and on site.
p-c


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I wanted to get it on my MH and contacted the company Dunlop use to distribute their system. They can sell me the kit but do not have a fitting company in Scotland. I don't like buying kit then hoping someone can fit it for me. Any ideas of a company in central scotland who would order and fit?

Dave


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Mh*

Dave where in scotland ru


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Fitting Air Assist is very straightforward and usually takes about two hours. I have now fitted both systems to different vans, three in total. I find that when we have a motorbike in the boot it proves its worth but when towing I reduce the pressure to about 1.5bar.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

In answer to the question.
It should not be necessary to make any additions to your van BUT..
Payload distribution on some low slung suspensions (mine for example) can leave me close to scraping the ground on a sudden rise. Some suspensions do get tired after a few years and the extra support can do better than rejuvenate the problem so they say.
Some vehicles have real body roll issues which can be helped, they advertise.
So far, I have not taken this plunge as I do not wish to add to any extra insurance costs by modifying my van but it is still a possibility.
Like re-mapping the engine and numerous other additions, where does it all end?

Alan


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

rosalan said:


> In answer to the question.
> 
> So far, I have not taken this plunge as I do not wish to add to any extra insurance costs by modifying my van but it is still a possibility.
> Like re-mapping the engine and numerous other additions, where does it all end?
> ...


Insurance costs for air suspension? My insurance company told me that no increase in premium would be charged.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: Mh*



rocky1968 said:


> Dave where in scotland ru


Thanks for that, central Scotland, I live in Fife.

Dave


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

got it on my 3850kg CI Riviera - what an amazing transformation to the ride quality and stability

I'd do it again 100%


----------

